# QuantumX, our new Skyscrapers forum mod



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

QuantumX has been participating and contributing in this forum for a long time and now he has kindly accepted the mod team's invitation and becomes our new Skyscrapers forum moderator. Welcome Quantum and thanks for heping us out! kay:


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

All we need in this forum section is a non- N.A. & European moderator.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Well, you can consider me as an Asian moderator in this forum.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

gz


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Well, you can consider me as an Asian moderator in this forum.


I meant that the moderator _lives_ there (i.e. Asia, Africa, Oceania, etc., ) *not* originated there.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

It doesn't matter, I still participate and posting in the China forum daily.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks, Quantum!! :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> Thanks, Quantum!! :cheers:


You are welcome, TB! A little about me for fellow forumers who do not know. I became a skyscraper enthusiast nearly 40 years ago when I moved from Jacksonville, Florida to Los Angeles at the age of 18 to sow my wild oats. At that time, the new tallest building in Florida, the Indepedent Life Insurance bldg (which later became the Modis tower and now Wells Fargo) had just topped out at 535 feet. It displaced the former tallest building in Florida by 10 feet, the Vehicle Assembly Building at the Kennedy Space Center that housed the Saturn V rocket that put man on the moon. 

But these buildings didn't capture my imagination. I became a skyscraper enthusiast when I stepped off of a Greyhound bus in downtown Los Angeles and walked under buildings that were 700 and 800 feet tall. That is when I was hooked, studying skyscraper architecture and history as a hobby and collecting postcards and picture books all along the way for decades. 

I never thought about becoming a photographer until I joined ths website. Until then, you could have counted the number of photos I had taken in my entire life on two hands and two feet, but as Miami's new skyline started to top out, I wasn't seeing the kinds of angles and perspectives I wanted to based on all those years of informal study. So as they say, if you want something done right, you've got to do it yourself. 

I become a published photographer in less than a year with two of my photos appearing in the book the New Miami the Magic City. Another author used one of my photos in a historical documentary as well as a book which documents the life of visionary artist Laura Woodward. Other published photos of my include work I've done on the Miami Marine Stadium as we are trying to bring back this unique venue and I gladly donate my services. Some of my best work I sell as stock photography on the Internet and the more artistic of my work I sell as framed enlargements. My photos have been the banner for the website on five different occasions. See the links in my signature line for samples of my work. :cheers:


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats Quantum! Although I don't know your real name, I admire your posts very much. You're not biased towards any city or any region, and most importantly you don't hesitate to speak the truth. I wish you good luck :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Faisal Shourov said:


> Congrats Quantum! Although I don't know your real name, I admire your posts very much. You're not biased towards any city or any region, and most importantly you don't hesitate to speak the truth. I wish you good luck :cheers:


Thanks, Faisal Shourov! For all the reasons that you've mentioned is why I was asked to join the moderating staff to begin with. When an area needs a new moderator, this is what we look for. With this particular forum, I've started out visiting all the threads I don't normally go to. I believe in keeping discussions civil and respectful without laying the hammer down too hard. We want to encourage more participation, but at the same time, we don't want people discouraging it. 

One reason I stopped going to SkyscraperPage is oftentimes conversations would get out of hand and the moderators were too passive or you couldn't even find one, so guys (and gals) if you feel a conversation is getting out of hand or we have people getting too indignant too often, please feel free to PM me if I'm not noticeably present in the forum at the time and I will review the discussion. I'm sure this holds true for all the mods involved in this section.


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

Felicitaciones! :cheers:


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Congratulations, I wish you many successes


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

miami305 said:


> Felicitaciones! :cheers:





CF221 said:


> Congratulations, I wish you many successes


Thank you, gentlemen! It's nice to get support from the Miami forum when I'm away from the Miami forum. :cheers:


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

He is a cool guy! Congratulations!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

null said:


> He is a cool guy! Congratulations!


Thank you!:cheers:


----------

